# Right brain - left brain?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One of those FB quizzes on brain dominance.

I got Left Brain - digital - but only just at Left brain 56% : 44% Right brain.

Some of the questions are a little odd like Sherlock Holmes v Harry Potter but it's all good fun.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I got Right Brain - musical (duh) - 56% - Left brain 44%.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got: page not found or no access


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I came out 76% left brained.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

0% - 0%

No brains whatsoever according to this test.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

70% "other brained"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Left 60%
Right 40%


Not surprised. I thought I'd be even more 'Left'


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Right brain, left brain, now put your whole body into it! Everything you have, everything you are you've got to give!

..sorry, I just had to make the really obscure reference. It's the first thing that came into my mind when I saw the topic title...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Left 76%
Right 24%


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Left brain 60%, Right Brain 40% - some of the questions left me feeling vaguely annoyed though! 
e.g. Whether when watching a film, one values storyline over 'acting' - doesn't everyone? 
Should anyone be *noticing* acting if the actors are any good at all?

If they meant 'characters', I'd have answered differently. What matters is that the film should engage me, whether through empathising with the characters or being caught up in the plot. 
That's a *no-brainer*.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

50/50 - interestingly, I get that answer on a number of different tests on this subject.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> 50/50 - interestingly, I get that answer on a number of different tests on this subject.


It seems that you're a well-balanced person - as I'd always thought!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Interesting & fun test,

64% Right Brained - Instinct, Art a close second
36% Left Brained - Analytic, then Rational


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Left brain (symbolic) 53% / Right brain (creative) 47%. That surprised me, I thought I'd be more left-hemisphere dominant.

I used to like going to academic seminars but I'd prefer to visit an art gallery nowadays so perhaps I have changed over the past 25 years or so. This could indicate either adult learning or brain damage, I suppose.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

56 % left brain.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

One of the left-right divisions of labor is sound processing. the sounds entering the left ear are processed by the 'right brain', and vice versa. So you may be accusing the wrong hand - if you are prone to blaming hands.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Pugg said:


> I've got: page not found or no access


Try typing the URL into your browser: http://www.arealme.com/left-right-brain/en/


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I got "Left and Right Balanced" with exactly 50 percent on both sides.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I already knew the results of this test, just took it for fun.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Okay I actually took the test now. 60% Right 40% Left. But I don't trust it, really. Who knows? But I was most curious about the questions involving your eyes. Both times I favored the right eye, and I barely had time to react to the information. But I am actually left eye dominant I think, and thr left side of my face I feel to have more control of expression than the right. I wonder what the results of that question indicated.


----------

